
Night Science vs. Day Science: What Is the Question? - rgejman
https://genomebiology.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s13059-019-1902-1
======
gardenfelder
Another thread here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21851459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21851459)

